# Good Horror Podcasts?



## lelandbowman3 (Dec 11, 2017)

Does anyone have any suggestions for GOD horror podcasts? I drive A LOT, and when I have to do a long distance car delivery, I listen to podcasts. So let's hear it, SSO. I liked the black tapes up through the first and second seasons, Limetown has been ok so far. I've been listening to knifepointe horror, but I really want a linear narrative, not just an anthology, so any recommendations?

(Yes, I hated how they ended black tapes as well.)


----------



## MFB (Dec 11, 2017)

I started Black Tapes, but I got real sick of the Dr. and his smug disposition of 'I know everything and nothing you say can shock me.' Its like Sherlock Holmes or Tony Stark for the horror-verse.

Does that ever change or is it worth leaving unfinished?


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Dec 14, 2017)

I always hated that as well. A ghost could be slapping his face with their junk and he'd be all: "No, it's apophenia." and the ending is terrible. Everyone hates it. Literally everyone. I haven't seen a good review.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 5, 2018)

Spooked from Snap Judgement, excellent series. I wish there were more of it. 

Unrelated to your question, How Did This Get Made is the best podcast ever. Not horror, but a lot of cross over if you like shitty horror movies.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2018)

I need to check these out. I've really wanted to start my own horror podcast, but I asked a bunch of friends and coworkers about voice-acting for it and no one was interested, and I think it'd just be totally stupid to move forward with only my own god-awful voice-acting.

I've been a huge fan of old-time radio programmes like _Quiet, Please_ and _Lights Out_ since ~1997. In 2015, I released an album of music exclusively inspired/based off of _Quiet, Please_ broadcasts. I came across a few remakes of the old shows on podcasts going back ten years or so, but most of them seem to be defunct now.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jan 22, 2018)

If you're willing to push the boundaries a bit more, check out Sword and Scale. It falls more into the true crime category. Some of the stories are truly disturbing enough to catch a horror fans attention. I recently started listening to Sword and Scale due to a co-workers recommendation. The first episode they started me off with hit a point where I was honestly very uncomfortable with what I was listening to, which was largely due to how well the story was told. Some of the music and sound effects are really bad. Try not to let that discourage you. 

_*Disclaimer:*_ A quick reddit search the other day made me realize half of the interwebz does not approve of the guy who runs Sword and Scale. I do not approve/disprove/care/not care. What matters is that the production of the stories are very well done, at least what I've listened to so far.


----------



## guitaardvark (Oct 10, 2018)

I know you said linear narrative, but Last Podcast on the Left is an excellent nonfiction podcast that covers generally unsettling things (murders, cults, etc.). Their recent episode on the Donner Party had me fucked up for a bit.


----------



## Randy (Oct 11, 2018)

Dunno if it's any good but I've been getting recommendations for 'Creepy' from Bloody Disgusting lately.


----------



## narad (Oct 15, 2018)

Man, based on this thread I decided to give The Black Tapes a listen. Despite the warning "the ending is terrible. Everyone hates it. Literally everyone. I haven't seen a good review", I was surprised by how good the production value was and how easy it was to get into the story. Production: think This American Life. Story: think a more horror-slanted "The Wind-up Bird Chronicle". 

Then that ending. WTF. I'm not the hardest guy to please, but seriously, super stupid ending. Without getting into details I guess I would have read the previous warning and thought, ah, they just took a risky artistic chance with the ending and didn't jive with the largest audience. But that's not how I would describe it. More like, "Shit! I overslept! And I have to conclude a 3 season podcast in... 10 minutes! Shit!"

Also the thing about horror podcasts... Sometimes my pixel buds disconnect and I'm not great at realizing whether sound is coming through the buds or through the phone if it's in my hands. I'm on the quiet train and accidentally sat there for like 20 seconds thinking...why is the volume so low... while everyone was listening to like... "But the licking on my toes wasn't the cat. It was the woman, holding in her hand, the severed head of the cat, rubbing it onto my feet" etc etc


----------



## Randy (Oct 15, 2018)

"I see her walk over to this cart, this kind of thing you pull after you on two wheels, that you can carry things in"


----------



## sirbuh (Jan 20, 2019)

Dead and Lovely is excellent but I think will appeal largely to the 30+ crowd.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Apr 25, 2019)

One of my favorites is Mike Bennett. He’s British, very based in classic stuff like Lovecraft. He has a bunch of shorter pieces and several novel length.


----------

